

Financial Stability of a Bootstrapper - nreece
http://www.atalasoft.com/cs/blogs/billbither/archive/2007/08/11/financial-stability-of-a-bootstrapper.aspx

======
BitGeek
Venture capital is betting your company on one idea and bringing aboard a
bunch of people who understand neither management, business nor engineering to
interfere with your company.

Bootstrapping is finding the avenue to success wherever it leads-- without the
"insights" of incompetent outsiders.

Venture Capital is always a bad idea- unless you're building a factory, or
medical devices.

Angels, on the other hand, can be ok, as can friends and family and small seed
stages like YC.

But VC is the more risky approach.

~~~
mrtron
VC pressure also tends to dictate the decisions your company makes - and this
is where I see a lot of problems.

